# Trashed By Dealership Solid Black MK3 Audi TT Resurrection



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

This MK3 Audi TT in solid black (brilliant black) was in for a paint correction after a repair at an Audi dealership and then "polished up for the customer".

Extreme holograms from their rotary machines, extreme swirl marks and scratches. Basically a bloody mess. A multi stage machine polishing process was carried out to remove the majority of the defects, some deep scratches were taken right back. Paintwork protection came from Gyeon MOHS ceramic coating.

Exterior glass coated with Gtechniq Smart Glass, wheels and tyres treated with Gyeon products, engine bay dressed and interior cleaned. Exhaust tips polished using Britemax Twins.

I took photos in all light to give you an idea of the outcome. Serious depth on this now! Under led's, under normal tube lights, late afternoon sun, and full sunlight outside.





























Catching rays.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Standard bodyshop mess creates work :lol: looking sweet in the after shots


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work hope the dealer are paying for it


----------

